# Ibra operato torna tra 7-8 mesi



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione. 

L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale. 

L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

8 mesi a 41 anni…


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.



Lo aspettiamo come Dirigente.


----------



## sion (25 Maggio 2022)

Resta per fare l uomo spogliatoio.. Il campo lo rivedrà a spezzoni nel 2023


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Ibra deve essere il dopo Pioli. 

Peccato chiudere così, però.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


il rinnovo è un vero e proprio atto di fede. Buona guarigione Ibra.
Se proprio è necessario lo ingaggino nella sessione invernale, noi dobbiamo fare il nostro mercato.
Come dirigente/tecnico può firmare oggi stesso
PS: la riabilitazione la può fare a Milanello così ci sprona i ragazzi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Maggio 2022)

Finita dai, se davvero vuole vincere quest'ultima sfida deve restare ad una cifra simbolica risultando ininfluente a livello economico


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Dopo questa serve ancor di più un grande bomber lì davanti


----------



## Gamma (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.



Le stime di questo tipo sono sempre gonfiate, ma anche se si parlasse di 6 mesi, tra la riabilitazione ed il recupero di una forma decente, il campo non lo vedrà prima di gennaio.

Non capisco proprio perché fossilizzarsi sul suo ruolo in campo e non offrirgli un ruolo in dirigenza o nello staff, a questo punto.


----------



## bmb (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Ah beh. Un crociato a 41 anni, robetta.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Buona guarigione. 
Sarà semplicemente uomo spogliatoio


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Vabbè farà il mental coach.


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Quindi col campo praticamente ha chiuso, come previsto. Mi dispiace, però spero che resti come uomo spogliatoio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Ah ok, quindi scendiamo a patti con il fatto che questo ad un certo punto si è rotto il crociato e ha continuato a giocarci sopra per circa un anno. 
Ora torna tutto. 

Chiaro, con prospettive del genere, l'anno prossimo Ibra di fatto è un dirigente. 
Tornerà credo intorno a Gennaio-Febbraio conoscendolo, e prima di tornare in ritmo partita credo saremo ad aprile inoltrato (se ci torna)
Altro che terza punta... sarà la quarta, quando torna. 
Con queste prospettive, è folle rinnovarlo a 2.5 milioni annui per (se va bene) 7-8 spezzoni di partita.
Capisco l'essere uomo spogliatoio, ma per un giocatore che avrai per 2-3 mesi ormai totalmente distrutto a livello fisico non puoi spendere sti soldi su.


----------



## Davide L (25 Maggio 2022)

Io lo aspetto, perché credo in Zlatan e sono certo che farà l'ennesima impresa.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Maggio 2022)

peccato per qual gol annullato domenica per pochi cm...


----------



## andre85 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Io sono contento cosi. per quest anno passi i prossimi mesi come vice allenatore poi a febbraio lo voglio vedere in campo in champions.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Vuole ritirarsi da sano e non da infortunato come ha concluso quest'anno. Ci può stare, sono certo che la sua leadership ci farà ancora comodo in futuro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Mamma mia che leone ahahah. Farà ricredere tutti ancora una volta


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Io sono contento cosi. per quest anno passi i prossimi mesi come vice allenatore poi a febbraio lo voglio vedere in campo in champions.



Improbabile che si possa tenere in lista Champions un posto per lui. Comunque adesso non ha nemmeno senso parlarne.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Vabbè dai è finita, si prenda atto.. Serve un 9 a tutti i costi..


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Carriera finita dai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Improbabile che si possa tenere in lista Champions un posto per lui. Comunque adesso non ha nemmeno senso parlarne.



Si aggiungerà a gennaio


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo aspettiamo come Dirigente.


Scommettiamo che invece lo aspetteremo come calciatore?A meno che non sia lui a dire stop.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> peccato per qual gol annullato domenica per pochi cm...


Avevo esultato come un pazzo!

Era un po' il gol di Inzaghi contro il Novara.

Poteva chiudere un' occhio quello sterco al Var.


----------



## davidelynch (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Rientra giusto in tempo per fare le semifinali di champions....


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


bene è molto meglio partire con le idee chiare che con un dubbio ibra.
per i primi 6 mesi non avremo dubbi e ci vorrà un giovane, non credo che lazetic sia adatto anche se è costato un patrimonio.
poi per la 2a parte di stagione si potrà aggregare come 4a punta gratis semmai, anche se non capisco l'utilità di tirar avanti questa storia che ormai è umiliante anche per lui.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che invece lo aspetteremo come calciatore?A meno che non sia lui a dire stop.




Hai già vinto: 








Ibra rinnoverà a 2,5 mln fino al 2023



Come riportato da Schira, nonostante l’operazione (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-operato-torna-tra-7-8-mesi.116467/unread) Ibra rinnoverà fino al 2023 a 2,5 mln .





www.milanworld.net


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Mi dispiace molto per Ibra. Sono uno di quelli che era contro il suo ritorno perché lo vedevo giocare in MLS camminando quindi ero sicuro nonostante i gol fatti che era finito. 
Ho sbagliato di brutto non considerando il suo impatto positivo sullo spogliatoio. Grandissimo Ibra, leader vero.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Maggio 2022)

ciao core


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2022)

Dentro Nunez, bisogna sistemare gli anni a venire ora senza procrastinare sempre.
Origi può fare l'ala per me, ma serve il bomber visto che Olivier non potrà fare una stagione a tutta tra Champions e gli altri impegni.
Non facciamo asinate dai, Ibra torni con calma tanto per lui un ruolo da dirigente lo si trova senza problemi.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

bah, non si parlava di ricostruzione come operazione e di questi tempi (comunque li abbatterà sicuramente).
praticamente siamo come Kjaer che devi prendere il centrale anche se lui tornerà


----------



## Solo (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


OK, direi che siamo ai titoli di coda.

Bene che abbia potuto vincere lo scudetto e chiudere così un cerchio.

Se vuole restare in società è il benvenuto, però boh, io dietro una scrivania non lo vedo. E il ruolo di team manager mi pare troppo "minore" per lui.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ''Avevo esultato come un pazzo!
> 
> Era un po' il gol di Inzaghi contro il Novara.
> 
> Poteva chiudere un' occhio quello sterco al Var.



Stiamo parlando di una squadra arbitrale che sul 3-0 all'ultima giornata ha dato 2 minuti di recupero quando tutti si aspettavano il fischio simbolico al 90'

secondo me sperava di ammonire ancora qualcuno


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Maggio 2022)

ma ancora cè chi lo critica zio cane
a 40 anni famoso pieno di soldi potrebbe fare quel caspita che vuole invece sta con noi 
si presenta tutti i giorni per allenamenti terapie varie per giocare con una squadra di scappati di casa mettendo a rischio la propria integrità fisica perchè forzando con un crociato malridotto rischi di sfasciarti tutto e ancora stiamo a sindacare per il posto in lista o per l ingaggio
da quando è arrivato la squadra ha incrementato il proprio valore si o no ????
tornerà e ci proverà ancora una volta


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Maggio 2022)

Rinnova perché vuole chiudere con una Champions in bacheca


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2022)

Vabè dai rimane solo come simbolo.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Maggio 2022)

Considerando che c'è il mondiale in Qatar di mezzo, non salterà così tante partite come può sembrare. Di sicuro anche quando rientrerà giocherà solo scampoli.

Come uomo spogliatoio però è ancora fondamentale


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Praticamente dopo la pausa del mondiale.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Maggio 2022)

A questo punto forse terranno Colombo per i primi 3 mesi (da metà agosto a novembre), così Ibra potrà fare tutta la riabilitazione e preparazione per arrivare presentabile a gennaio-febbraio, poi un mesetto abbondante per riaccendere i motori e ce l'hai nel rush finale. Penso sia questa l'idea.
Domanda: usufruirà ancora del decreto crescita? Nel caso, 2,5M quanto sarebbe al lordo?


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ah ok, quindi scendiamo a patti con il fatto che questo ad un certo punto si è rotto il crociato e ha continuato a giocarci sopra per circa un anno.
> Ora torna tutto.
> 
> Chiaro, con prospettive del genere, l'anno prossimo Ibra di fatto è un dirigente.
> ...


Non tornerà mai in ritmo partita per come conosciamo Ibra, sarà un calciatore diverso, un anziano da schierare in casi disperati o sul 3-0


----------



## Zenos (25 Maggio 2022)

Giusto il tempo per alzare la coppa dalle grandi orecchie e dire Europa è Milan ribaltando tavoli


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Quindi se tutto va bene, cosa difficile considerando la nostra sfortuna e l'età di Ibra, lo avremo ad inizio febbraio.. ecco fare metà stagione con i soli giroud, 36enne, e Origi, spesso infortunato, mi pare dura.. mi aspetto un altro acquisto sulle punte


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> A questo punto forse terranno Colombo per i primi 3 mesi (da metà agosto a novembre), così Ibra potrà fare tutta la riabilitazione e preparazione per arrivare presentabile a gennaio-febbraio, poi un mesetto abbondante per riaccendere i motori e ce l'hai nel rush finale. Penso sia questa l'idea.
> Domanda: usufruirà ancora del decreto crescita? Nel caso, 2,5M quanto sarebbe al lordo?


Ma figurati se teniamo colombo, al massimo lazetic ma per me,spero, verrà fatto un altro colpo oltre ad origi.. oltretutto qua si parla di 7-8 mesi quindi si arriva a febbraio altro che novembre


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


operazione o meno, era ed è palese il fatto che serva altro lì davanti.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Maggio 2022)

Ha chiuso come giocatore dai è palese. 41 anni, problemi al ginocchio e 8 mesi di inattività. Rinnovarlo nello staff e fine, non possiamo bruciare uno dei 25 posti in rosa sarebbe ridicolo.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (25 Maggio 2022)

Questo stipendio viene dato non per il ruolo di Ibra giocatore, ma per ciò che è Ibra nella squadra, chiamatelo mental coach, motivatore, capobranco come volete, ma ha avuto ed avrà un effetto importante all’interno del gruppo, si è creata un alchimia perfetta, in pratica completa il Pioli allenatore in ciò di cui manca, infondere quella cattiveria agonistica per raggiungere l’obbiettivo!


----------



## sampapot (25 Maggio 2022)

è un fantastico uomo-spogliatoio....metà tempo coi ragazzi e metà ai piani alti...2,5 mil. non sono mica pochi però


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


Ha sempre detto che avrebbe continuato finché supportato dal corpo, ma evidentemente un crociato non è abbastanza...
Non capisco proprio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ibra deve essere il dopo Pioli.
> 
> Peccato chiudere così, però.


Contratto da prepararore/giocatore, anche in panca ci vuole


----------



## __king george__ (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Zlatan Ibrahimović è stato operato al ginocchio sinistro dal Dr Bertrand Sonnery-Cottet, alla presenza del Responsabile Sanitario del Club Stefano Mazzoni, presso l'Hôpital Jean Mermoz di Lione.
> 
> L'artroscopia era programmata da tempo per risolvere definitivamente l'instabilità dell'articolazione attraverso la ricostruzione del legamento crociato anteriore, con rinforzo laterale e riparazione meniscale.
> 
> L’intervento è perfettamente riuscito e la prognosi è stimata in 7-8 mesi.


ma è una follia totale dai  tornerà a 42 anni...

ha bisogno di uno psichiatra non di un ortopedico..


----------



## Goro (25 Maggio 2022)

Vuole essere protagonista, non c'è niente da fare. Comunque anche questi 2.5 milioni ce li ha fatti ampiamente riguadagnare, niente da dire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Maggio 2022)

Io credo che lui pensi di poter essere ancora forte sul campo dato che prima dell'infortunio (accaduto a dicembre?) stava facendo bene e che le ultime uscite siano logicamente solo frutto di quel ginocchio. Quindi, vuole provare a dire la sua anche il prossimo anno.


----------

